# any way to find malt potential?



## fletcher (4/10/13)

just trying to put some recipes into the brewtoad system and wanted to know if there was any way (apart from asking the LHBS) about the potential of the malt?

I was just looking online and all I could find for Joe White malts was this: http://bintani.com.au/brewing?MaltType=&colour=&malt=true&region=Aust

is *Extract FGDB* what i'm looking for in that table?


----------



## NewtownClown (4/10/13)

look it up under ingredients in Brewmate....
Which malts? I may have the specs...


----------



## fletcher (4/10/13)

thanks mate. I would but i'm at work 

i'll shoot you an email


----------

